# Cash Deposit



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Euwww-I can't imagine having to do that!


----------



## donnaj03 (Jan 30, 2008)

Even if it was my last dollar I had I still wouldn't do it, I'd stave first. lol.

But, reminds me of my Maddie who "loves" paper money. One time my middle child, Jan, asked to have a few girls stay here for the night as they were going away on March Break very early in the morning. I said sure. Girls all came in...coats were thrown here and there. I warned each of them that if they had money in their pockets not to leave it laying around as Maddie would eat it. Sure enough, one of the young girls had 80 dollars in her pocket, left the room and I just happened to come out as she was eating the first 20 dollar bill. I'll never forget the look on Sarah's face when I hollored for her to come get her sixty dollars. lol.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

fotodevil said:


> Growing up I had golden who ate $85 my mom left on a table. My poor mom and grandmom waited until Honey made her "deposit" and pieced the money back together.


 
Nothing like passing the buck........LOL :yuck:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

On Christmas Eve, Jib ate 3 $100 bils that Larry had on the counter and was going to put in cards and hang them on the tree for his sons. Now, here's where I actually learned something... bills are not made entirely of paper, apparently there is a percentage of cotton fibre, as well. SO, when they were eliminated, albeit in pieces, Larry was able to wash them, put together enough of them to show the serial numbers, take them to the bank, and get new ones! (Larry, Gini's widower, is quite the "famous" character in Onekama, MI, tooling around town with the dogs, and the "girls at the bank" as he calls them just love him and now love to tell the story!)


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like "recycling" to me!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys are all pretty funny! LOL!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Tinkerbell ate a $50 dollar bill once but I never saw it come out. But since she had shredded it before she ate it I didn't think about really looking for it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't believe no one called it "dirty money" yet.....so I will!!!


----------

